# Mountain Top dog boxes



## yellrdog

Just wondering if anyone has seen one of their boxes and what your thoughts were on them? Are they well built boxes, do they look good, do they do nice work? Anything you have to say would appreciated.


----------



## KC Steve

Yeller,

I bought one tail (no pun intended) end of last year (November). I am pleased with the product. I had a 2 hole with storage (stainless) box made and am happy with the quality of the box. The Hucks were good to work with band built to my specs.

I would purchase from them again. If you would like Pics of my box let me knwo and I will snap some pics and email to you.

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## Kelly

Yes, yes, yes to your questions. Got a 5 hole crossover from them. Great box. Didn't skimp on materials or craftmanship. Heavy duty. Large holes. Looks good to boot.


----------



## Mark Chase

They do excellent work! I am sure that you will be pleased with whatever type of box you get from them. They are very nice people to work with and also are very good about explaining the pros and cons of different designs in the boxes.


----------



## ponce

I just picked up my trailer from them and love it. Check my post on the main form titled "New Toy". There are some pictures on that post. I would purchase from John and Ben anytime.

Jeff


----------



## FOM

ponce said:


> I just picked up my trailer from them and love it. Check my post on the main form titled "New Toy". There are some pictures on that post. I would purchase from John and Ben anytime.
> 
> Jeff


What features do you have on your trailer and can you tell me how much it cost? (PM is fine)

What are the two storage boxes up front for?

Thanks,

FOM


----------



## BrianG.

do they have a web-site?
________
AMATEUR STREAM


----------



## FOM

BrianG. said:


> do they have a web-site?


Yes: http://www.mtck.com/

FOM


----------



## ponce

Here's a link to their web site. http://www.mtck.com/


----------



## BrianG.

thank you
________
SEX ADVICE FORUMS


----------



## yellrdog

I placed my order so now I'm waiting, I have been dealing with Ben and can't say enough good things about how helpful he's been.


----------



## Mistyriver

yellrdog,

I just placed an order with John on Monday. You will not be disappointed. I went and visited them back in November and compared them with a few others including DDlux. They do exceptional work. They will build anything you want. I sent them a sketch of a 2 hole slide in that I wanted built with water storage, side storage and top storage and a few other things. John is great to deal with. Now I just have to wait!!  

Bill


----------



## labinitup

My two hole dog box will be ready within the next week or so. Mr John Hucks has been very helpful and informative! Mountaintop has been easy to work with!!! I requested ALL the "bells and whistles" for the box.
It is a two hole box with following features; 46w x 42d x 24h, 10" bottom storage drawer, all stainless inside/out, insulated, exhaust fan, gas shock louver doors, 24" side louvered vents, jailbar style breezeway bw holes, luggage rack, 8 gallon water tank, airing light, extra safety latch on each door. I am looking very much to getting it!
I saw one from Mountaintop this past weekend and it was sharp looking and very well made. Hope this helps!?

William


----------



## JBlack

William, post pics when you get your box...sounds close to what I want!


----------



## Guest

Kelly, any chance you could post a picture of the 5 hole crossover. I've been considering one of these boxes.


----------



## labinitup

Sure will JBlack...

William


----------



## Kelly

I'll try. I had posted a pic on the main forum board after it was delivered. May try a search for " new box" or somthing.... I'll try too.


----------



## Kelly

Found it. I bumped it back on the main page on the main forum.


----------



## Gary R. Gardner

*MTCK DOG BOXES*

I've got the 10 hole trailer on their website. I'm very happy with it and their service.When I had a few minor problems, they brought in extra help ,including their dad so I could be on my way as soon as possible. What more could you want. Would I recomend them, yes. I all ready have. I wish them the best of luck. 

Gary R.


----------



## Margo Ellis

Just got off the phone with Ben from Mountain Top. 4 hole topper is on order ! What a great fellow to talk to, knew exactly what equipment I had and how I needed to store it for safe riding. He even under stood when I told him I have a larger dog to fit in there :shock: 
Nice guys to work with and will post up pictures when it is done. 
Thanks Ben! 

Margo


----------



## JBlack

I plan on ordering a box toward the end of this week...hammering out some minor details now!


----------



## labinitup

JBlack,

If you give me your email address I will send you pic's of my box.

William


----------



## JBlack

PM sent. Thanks!!


----------



## JBlack

PM sent. Thanks!!


----------



## JBlack

PM sent. Thanks!!


----------



## Chris Thiry

*Mountain Top*

I just picked up my 5 hole truck topper from Mountian Top last week and am very pleased. John and Ben were great to work with and do very nice work. I added a number of things to my topper such as custom storage drawers, a roll out in the toppper and also a roll out drawer in the bed of the truck. They built a support frame in the box of the truck that not only supports the topper, but also is where the water tank (approx 17 gal), water pump, water lines and bed slide are mounted to, to reduce the wieght on the bed rails. I recommend them.

If anyone is considering Mountian Top and would like to see pics of my topper, send me an e-mail.

Chris 
[email protected]


----------



## Mud Diver

I went with Ainley because they would never return my emails.


----------



## Chris Thiry

*Mountian Top*

Give them a call


----------



## Chris Thiry

*Mountian Top*

I dealt with Mountian Top for approx. 3 month's during the planning and construction of my topper. John and Ben returned all of my message's via e-mail or voice mail, they were alway's there when I had a question or concern. Very good to work with. Good luck with your Ainley.


----------



## Mistyriver

Mud Diver said:


> I went with Ainley because they would never return my emails.


Mud Diver,

Do you know for sure that they recieved your emails? John has always returned my emails. I can't imagine the 'would not' return your emails. What would be the reason for not returning potential business? I know the first time I sent them an email I never heard from them. I ended up calling them a couple of days later. Email is not always a sure fire way of contacting someone.

Bill


----------



## labinitup

I rec'd my 2 hole dog box two weeks ago from Mountaintop and couldn't be happier! Its very well crafted and definitely "high-end" at a very reasonable price!!! I'll get pic's posted one of these days!

Commuticating rather by phone or e-mail with Ben and John Hucks was very positive experience!

William


----------



## Mud Diver

[/quote]
Mud Diver,

Do you know for sure that they recieved your emails? John has always returned my emails. I can't imagine the 'would not' return your emails. What would be the reason for not returning potential business? I know the first time I sent them an email I never heard from them. I ended up calling them a couple of days later. Email is not always a sure fire way of contacting someone.

Bill[/quote]

I emailed several times with verification that my emails were received. I did speak with them once for preliminary information. I couldn't imagine them turning down business either. For whatever glitch may have happened, it don't matter. I'm sure they are fine business people. I went with Ainely because they responded every time. Pricing is about the same give or take a hundred anyway and both are well made products.


----------



## Ben Hucks

*us*

In defense to our company i will "pipe in" and say that a while back we went through a change with our enternet service provider. I know that we lost some e-mails in the process but most were able to get in touch with us by phone. I know that Ainley makes a great box that you can be proud of just sorry we couldn't take care of you.


----------



## Guest

Hey, get off the net and finish my box :lol: . My friend is picking up my 5 hole crossover and his 3 hole this weekend. We will be getting the word out about these guys down in the south east area for those not famaliar with them. Ben is sending some info for us to hand out and some pictures that were taken while fabricating our boxes. If anybody is interested in seeing their product send me a pm. I will have my 5 hole at Black Warrior hunt test in Alabama on April 8-9, and Magnolia hunt test in Mississippi the last weekend in April.


----------



## Guest

Im the lucky one that gets to go and pick up mine and kenny austins boxes. ben and john have both been very informative throughout the entire process. they are both some top-notch guys. ill try to post some pics of our new boxes.


----------



## jenko157

*GREAT GUYS GREAT PRODUCT*

Their workmanship and Customer service is second to none. These guys build a great product with a great price. I can't wait to get my 6 hole trailer. 

Ben, 

Wish you were gonna make it this weekend to the Club Test. Look forward to training together soon.

Matt J


----------



## Charles C.

*Re: us*



Ben Hucks said:


> In defense to our company i will "pipe in" and say that a while back we went through a change with our enternet service provider. I know that we lost some e-mails in the process but most were able to get in touch with us by phone. I know that Ainley makes a great box that you can be proud of just sorry we couldn't take care of you.


That's pure class, not downing a competitor. I can't afford the box I want right now, but when I can it'll come from MTCK.


----------



## JBlack

I am picking up my 2 hole SS slide in tomorrow. I could not ask Ben and John to be any better to work with...honest and professional! I will attempt to post some pics in the next coming days.


----------



## Margo Ellis

We just picked up our 4 hole topper from Ben and John! I spent some time at their shop while they were installing our topper. I was impressed by the craftsmanship these two fellows are doing with their products. Descisions were made in a heart beat with a smile and little joke! 

They were working on our topper and at least two other boxes all at the same time. Never once did I see any lack of integritiy in their workmanship with a time crunch going on all around them. Can you say pressure :shock: They make sure every box leaves there just perfect right down to spit and polish it needs before the new owner gets there. 

I will post some pictures from this weeks training at Down East HRC and of our new topper. Thanks Ben and John, and your great family too! It was a total pleasure doing business with you both! Hope you enjoy the maple syrup. 

Mountain Top Custom kennels has our blue ribbon seal of approval. We highly recommend this company. 

Margo and Troy


----------



## Margo Ellis

Here are a few pictures of our new topper from Mountain Top. I have more but I don't want to bore you with them. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Some pics of my 5 hole


----------



## JBlack

I picked up my 2 hole stainless box this past Saturday and could not possibly be more pleased. Ben and John were EXCELLENT to work with thoughout the process. They thing that impressed me the most was the fact that they insisted that everything was perfect before I left the shop and the fact that EVERYTHING is covered by a 5 year warranty. This is not directed at any other company or individual, but wanted to share my experience w/ MTCK!!


----------



## Kevin Mays

Ben is a heckuva guy with an awesome product. I dont have one but have several friends who do. They are really satisifed with the craftsmanship and materials!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your success Ben and good luck in the future.


----------

